# Getting worse every day.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

And I doubt I’ll last much longer.

Pax after pax with no mask pulling on the locked door. Had 3 in a row the other day, which inevitably triggered a message from HQ.

Listen up, new COVID records are being set daily, I’m in several high risk groups, so NO, I won’t be playing fast and loose with bozos who don’t get it.
A good percentage seem to think they can get in and mask up if I insist. Of course, I’m just guessing what they’re thinking because they’re not going to get past the locked door.
And then for some reason when cancelling I’m not always givin the “No Mask” option....what’s up with that?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

You're willing to act as their Mask Nazi but apparently Social Distancing doesn't exist in your world because you're letting people into your car to sit and breath a couple feet from your face.

What's wrong with this picture? Stay home when it's YOUR problem, not the world's.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> And I doubt I'll last much longer.
> 
> Pax after pax with no mask pulling on the locked door. Had 3 in a row the other day, which inevitably triggered a message from HQ.
> 
> ...


Uber and/or Lyft will not support you being the mask police for them.

So you can berate the pax over how they have to virtual signal that they care about you and take the rightfully earned 1-star. Take the pax without a mask knowing you are OK because you are virtual signaling you care by wearing a mask yourself. Or cancel cancel cancel until Uber and/or Lyft deactivate you for being a bad ant.

Seriously if the Chinese boogeyvirus has you this scared you should stay home.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If you're in several high risk groups, you really should stay home, even if all of your pax are wearing their masks.
Mask or no mask, 2 feet is just too close if you must avoid the virus. Stay safe.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

U/L don't care about you. You gotta look out for you.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Already been said but if you're in a high risk group (especially several?) then you shouldn't be driving. You're just going to become a statistic. 

If you're forced to drive to make a living, then I'd recommend you stop and go to work somewhere with less exposure to the public. There are plenty of entry level jobs where you'll make as much or more than Uber and will have much less exposure to people. Even flipping burgers in the back of a Wendys will make about as much as driving Uber (during daytime hours anyways) when you consider expenses.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

In the 5 years I’ve scanned this forum there has never been a shortage of people suggesting that other drivers should quit.

Meanwhile my one question (it’s the last line) was ignored.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

Some riders are required to take a selfie before requesting an Uber. If they pass, you don’t get an option to report them, even if they take mask off after.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

very interesting that this forum still has those noobs who don't think masks should be worn and they still believe CV is a nothingburger.

Amazing.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

With most trips lately being short or multiple stops, if they don't have a mask they aren't getting in period. And I'm getting the cancellation fee. I've never had the "no mask" option not show up. I used to work for 3M and sold masks. I know the masks most people are using aren't providing "much protection". But the Uber rules are "no mask . . . no service".


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> You're willing to act as their Mask Nazi but apparently Social Distancing doesn't exist in your world because you're letting people into your car to sit and breath a couple feet from your face.
> 
> What's wrong with this picture? Stay home when it's YOUR problem, not the world's.


And you don't have a partition in your car? I don't want these dirty people breathing directly on me. I'll never take down my partition again. Pax and people in general are dirty germ carriers. Good for the OP for enforcing mask policy and get a partition if you don't have one, you can do it cheap for $100 or less and write it off on your taxes


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

NicFit said:


> And you don't have a partition in your car? I don't want these dirty people breathing directly on me. I'll never take down my partition again. Pax and people in general are dirty germ carriers. Good for the OP for enforcing mask policy and get a partition if you don't have one, you can do it cheap for $100 or less and write it off on your taxes


Got pics of your partition?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Foldable-R...0?pageci=ffecdcdb-84cc-4bc0-bb88-75b4c2d853ba
This is the one I got, it's not impervious to germs but with masks and and two ionizers should make my risk of catching it low, plus it should keep it from spreading much as long as I wipe everything down with alcohol daily. Not going to after each ride but I will drop all the windows for a minute after each ride

When I get the time I'll upload some pics of it installed in my vehicle


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> very interesting that this forum still has those noobs who don't think masks should be worn and they still believe CV is a nothingburger.
> 
> Amazing.


I haven't read that. Expose the heretics! I want names, dammit!


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

alaex said:


> Some riders are required to take a selfie before requesting an Uber. If they pass, you don't get an option to report them, even if they take mask off after.


Sure you can, contact support when the ride is over. Yep its a couple extra keystrokes and minutes but very simple


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

News Flash . Masks proven not to protect you .
Again stop spamming us with this mask post.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> News Flash . Masks proven not to protect you .
> Again stop spamming us with this mask post.


News flash, CDC just today announced mask wearing not only protects others from you, but also provides protection for the wearer. Please stop spreading your lies.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/more/masking-science-sars-cov2.html
Guess what, Iodine can penetrate condoms. HIV is a smaller particle than iodine, yet condom use is promoted to prevent hiv infection. Look it up. Oh wait, if you did that you wouldnt be spreading anti mask propaganda.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> You're willing to act as their Mask Nazi but apparently Social Distancing doesn't exist in your world because you're letting people into your car to sit and breath a couple feet from your face.
> 
> What's wrong with this picture? Stay home when it's YOUR problem, not the world's.


WITH A MASK ON ... The Point of a Mask is to LIMIT the amount of germs when people speak, cough and sneeze. It's called Science .

OP is doing the right thing ..don't let them in your car without a Mask..PERIOD

BTW .. I reported a driver for letting passengers in without Masks and in the front seat. They are my competition and if they think they are going to get by with letting passengers do what they want I see them I will report them. They are the ones making it difficult for all the other drivers trying to do the right thing.

and get the F off the Phone while your driving


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> News flash, CDC just today announced mask wearing not only protects others from you, but also provides protection for the wearer. Please stop spreading your lies.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/more/masking-science-sars-cov2.html
> Guess what, Iodine can penetrate condoms. HIV is a smaller particle than iodine, yet condom use is promoted to prevent hiv infection. Look it up. Oh wait, if you did that you wouldnt be spreading anti mask propaganda.


LOL .CDC was ordered to say this . Funny cdc said it did not protect us months ago.
Trump said the cdc was incorrect. Who are the doctors

Troll ..... Yes the mask block spit . Do they block a person breathing ? My opinion spit is larger then air.
But for a chat troll that knows everything thats another thing .
Here is what cdc says . Im sure there incorrect troll.
Do masks slow the spread of COVID-19?
CDC recommends that everyone wear a mask over their nose and mouth when in public, including during travel. Masks slow the spread of COVID-19 because they help keep people who are infected from spreading respiratory droplets to others when they cough, sneeze, or talk.
When was the last time anybody l eft there masks on sneezing ? coughing ?


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

People being 2 feet away from you isn't the point at all. The rules are.......everybody must wear a mask _and_ ride in the back seat. Don't like it, don't ride, or drive. Or set up your own company that allows people to do whatever they want


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> In the 5 years I've scanned this forum there has never been a shortage of people suggesting that other drivers should quit.
> 
> Meanwhile my one question (it's the last line) was ignored.


No, it was answered ... 
Right here ...



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> U/L don't care about you. You gotta look out for you.


There's your answer.
What's up with that is that Uber doesn't care.
Resolved.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> And I doubt I'll last much longer.
> 
> Pax after pax with no mask pulling on the locked door. Had 3 in a row the other day, which inevitably triggered a message from HQ.
> 
> ...


Riders nor Uber car about your personal safety. I don't know why you can't cancel for no mask, except it sounds like Uber is being shady as usual and is only looking at $$$.

Please safe safe. My friend was also in the high risk group, not obese or diabetic. She worked from home, but got COVID when the kids brought it home from school. She died from it. This virus isn't one to temp, especially if you're in a high risk group.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear gives these pax an option: wear the mask, or allow bear to mate with you. Bear would never do that (because bear finds humans to be sexually repulsive and generally smelly) but the pax don't know that so they put on their mask given that choice.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey, didn't you get the memo? Ever since Biden was elected our president coronavirus magically went away.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Hey, didn't you get the memo? Ever since Biden was elected our president coronavirus magically went away.


No kidding. Especially based on that giant crowd where no one made a fuss about social distancing (except the right wing media).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Masks proven not to protect you .


oh, the CDC just updated that lazy theory to fact with data. Protection is both ways.

but, really, wear the dam mask or stay away from everybody.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh, the CDC just updated that lazy theory to fact with data. Protection is both ways.
> 
> but, really, wear the dam mask or stay away from everybody.


So no names of who the deniers are?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> So no names of who the deniers are?


are we really going to play THAT game? Open your eyes. Get back to us on your findings. The color of the day is red.

Go forth and read more posts; start back in Jan and move forward. We expect your report soon.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> LOL .CDC was ordered to say this . Funny cdc said it did not protect us months ago.
> Trump said the cdc was incorrect. Who are the doctors
> 
> Troll ..... Yes the mask block spit . Do they block a person breathing ? My opinion spit is larger then air.
> ...


Thank you for your 'intetpretation' of what the cdc says. I linked directly to the CDC so people can read exactly what was said for themselves, in context. And if you were anywhere near me and took a mask off to sneeze, I'm likely going to jail for assault.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> are we really going to play THAT game? Open your eyes. Get back to us on your findings. The color of the day is red.
> 
> Go forth and read more posts; start back in Jan and move forward. We expect your report soon.


Hahahaha! Dude, you are something else. Your post was in the present tense: not "yo look back to March and do a book report"

You are a trip. How's the pup?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You are a trip. How's the pup?


I am a trip. i work hard at it here. Really. now, to stay on thread (sorta) I think I chimed in the CDC had updated their 'story' to say masks protection is both ways (duh) and then I said something about the 'crew' of deniers here. Even gave you a hint, who the lead denier is. Then it went off track as to who had to 'name' these deniers who post every day and they are quite proud they are deniers. Or something along those lines.

Puppy is fine. Not that you asked, but tonight is her first obedience class, which is really more of a puppy socialization time. And because of Covid said class is OUTSIDE. I hope I don't freeze.

Now, where were we? &#128054;


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I am a trip. i work hard at it here. Really. now, to stay on thread (sorta) I think I chimed in the CDC had updated their 'story' to say masks protection is both ways (duh) and then I said something about the 'crew' of deniers here. Even gave you a hint, who the lead denier is. Then it went off track as to who had to 'name' these deniers who post every day and they are quite proud they are deniers. Or something along those lines.
> 
> Puppy is fine. Not that you asked, but tonight is her first obedience class, which is really more of a puppy socialization time. And because of Covid said class is OUTSIDE. I hope I don't freeze.
> 
> Now, where were we? &#128054;


This is what you said: very interesting that this forum still has those noobs who don't think masks should be worn and they still believe CV is a nothingburger.

All I'm saying is I doubt anyone here thinks CV is a nothingburger. Try to turn down the heat a little, Biden.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> News Flash . Masks proven not to protect you .
> Again stop spamming us with this mask post.


I don't know that you have ever NOT lied here.

Donald? is that you?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> Thank you for your 'intetpretation' of what the cdc says. I linked directly to the CDC so people can read exactly what was said for themselves, in context. And if you were anywhere near me and took a mask off to sneeze, I'm likely going to jail for assault.


My mask is not worn and if i sneeze i sneeze . I will own a persons home car clothing off there back . 
And charge them for any ammo fired to protect myself .
How do you sneeze with a mask on ? It could hurt you . 
All the pressure coming out so fast no where to go . Nope ! . You go for it .
And i always wore my n95 masks . I Contracted the virus . Those masks did not work for me . 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/09/02/how-sneeze-during-pandemic/How to sneeze


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> My mask is not worn and if i sneeze i sneeze . I will own a persons home car clothing off there back .
> And charge them for any ammo fired to protect myself .
> How do you sneeze with a mask on ? It could hurt you .
> All the pressure coming out so fast no where to go . Nope ! . You go for it .
> ...


Maybe you didnt wash your hands before touching your face after touching am infected surface. Who knows.

So you got it, and claim if you did wear a mask (which you wont) that you'd remove it to sneeze. Anyone else here see that as total disregard for the well being of others?

Furthermore-
To quote you, "all that pressure coming out with nowhere to go"....Maybe I'm mistaken, but that sounds like you are contradicting yourself. One minute masks dont work, then complaining they are too effective at blocking air/droplets so as to make a sneeze uncomfortable?

Are they effective at blocking airflow or not? Make up your mind.

But please do enlighten us with a few links to examples of people being harmed directly from wearing a mask. You make it sound so common it should be no trouble finding dozens of cases. And before claiming a medical exemption, if someone is in that bad physical condition they probably shouldn't be out putting themselves at higher risk of exposure anyway.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bevital said:


> I used to work for 3M and sold masks. I know the masks most people are using aren't providing "much protection". But the Uber rules are "no mask . . . no service".


They may not be providing much protection for the wearer, but they do reduce the risk of an infected wearer spreading it to others.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice title ‘Getting worse everyday’

Keep your negative attitude at home it’s bad enough as it is.

I’ve given 1500 rides, most during the pandemic, and I’m too busy looking forward to notice who’s wearing what. Haven’t caught shit. If it’s that contagious I would’ve caught it.

Question authority.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> And before claiming a medical exemption, if someone is in that bad physical condition they probably shouldn't be out putting themselves at higher risk of exposure anyway.


If only everyone did this. Rotunda goes out into the world to shop for purses, gets the Cove and then complains that maybe possibly someone 17 feet from here didn't have a mask on.

Stay home, Rotunda. It might save your life.


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

Lets get this clear once and for all. 9/11, OK bombing, George incident, too many to name. Live life and stop being played by the puppet master.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I think we all need a group hug in our


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> I've given 1500 rides, most during the pandemic, and I'm too busy looking forward to notice who's wearing what. Haven't caught shit. If it's that contagious I would've caught it.
> 
> Question authority.


Uh no. Covid affects different people differently. Some people develop no symptoms at all, others die, so you are wrong about Covid.

You are right to question authority though


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> In the 5 years I've scanned this forum there has never been a shortage of people suggesting that other drivers should quit.
> 
> Meanwhile my one question (it's the last line) was ignored.


If you've been an ant for any length of time you should know Gruber an gryft lose features all the time for no reason. Remember they are super high tech &#128521;



losiglow said:


> No kidding. Especially based on that giant crowd where no one made a fuss about social distancing (except the right wing media).


There is a right wing media?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Westerner said:


> Some people develop no symptoms at all, others die


Why can't I have the freedom to make the choice as to how much risk I want to accept?
And _how_ can the gov't force me to not go to church?



Soldiering said:


> There is a right wing media?


Fox News


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Why can't I have the freedom to make the choice as to how much risk I want to accept?
> And _how_ can the gov't force me to not go to church?


Freedom for yourself is ok, but you do not have the right to put _others _at risk. It's like smoking. Hurting yourself is one thing, but exposing others to second-hand smoke is unacceptable


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Why can't I have the freedom to make the choice as to how much risk I want to accept?
> And _how_ can the gov't force me to not go to church?
> 
> Fox News


It isn't about the risk YOU ACCEPT.. IT is the DANGER you put others in by not wearing a mask.

You are confusing a Physical Building as Church .. This is Church

*....Matthew 18:20* 20For *where* two *or* three gather in my name, there am I with them.".....

So the Gov is not stopping you from practicing your Religion

Have Church at home with your Family or have your "Church" do Web Broadcast .. There is no reason to be in the building, close proximity with a hundred other people. Again putting other people's health and lives at risk.

Just do the right thing

I have 5 more Family members with Covid 19


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

dauction said:


> I have 5 more Family members with Covid 19


And I'm sure they have masked up religiously, and still got it.

I'm also sure you will claim, as others have, that they got infected ONLY by a non-mask wearer.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And I'm sure they have masked up religiously, and still got it.
> 
> I'm also sure you will claim, as others have, that they got infected ONLY by a non-mask wearer.


No, they did not mask up religiously ..if you have paid attention to my posts your see Religion was the reason we have had death from COVIFD in our Family.. Pastor decided that "they" were no longer going to wear Masks..and it was the PASTOR that transmitted the COVID and didnt tell anyone ..until after the fact



















So Yes NON MASK WEARERS OF WHICH THEY (My Family members) participated...and yes I am pissed at them as well


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Got pics of your partition?


Lyft sent me one free
I cant find the pic and
the car is w my wife
Might be worth a shot..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> All I'm saying is I doubt anyone here thinks CV is a nothingburger.


try reading more threads and posts. All I'm saying. Search is your friend. If you find the Trump Supporters UP.NET closet you can find the full time deniers; their closet is right next door.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> Maybe you didnt wash your hands before touching your face after touching am infected surface. Who knows.
> 
> So you got it, and claim if you did wear a mask (which you wont) that you'd remove it to sneeze. Anyone else here see that as total disregard for the well being of others?
> 
> ...


BLA BLA BLA . !!!! BLA BLA BLA . and BLA BLA BLA . 
Know it all .


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

dauction said:


> if you have paid attention to my posts


LOL Sorry, I''m not obsessed with you and don't follow your drama religiously.

Sounds like you don't trust God and his plan.
Good for your brother in law for choosing, and being able to choose, what is important to him

Your fear and hate blinds you from thinking rationally.
Don't let the devil in your life.

What we now know about remdesivir, it's unfortunate that your brother in law didn't receive proper care.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Your fear and hate blinds you from thinking rationally.


ah, that explains full time deniers too I think. &#128580;


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> LOL .CDC was ordered to say this . Funny cdc said it did not protect us months ago.
> Trump said the cdc was incorrect. Who are the doctors
> 
> Troll ..... Yes the mask block spit . Do they block a person breathing ? My opinion spit is larger then air.
> ...


funny, when I made a claim about the cdc I posted direct links backing up what I said. You have still failed to link anything saying the CDC was 'ordered' to do update its guidance. Although it stands to reason any legitimate organization would update information as new information is gained. Why cant you provide a genuine source of your information?

And to everyone who wears their mask as directed when they cough or sneeze- please respond here so this covidiot can have some self reflection opportunity.

How many trolls does it take before someone realizes they are simply wrong? Lets find out!



kingcorey321 said:


> BLA BLA BLA . !!!! BLA BLA BLA . and BLA BLA BLA .


Aww, did I get under your skin? Didnt you learn that name calling and or foul language is a distractionary tool used by those without the intelligence to make a logical argument? Wait, maybe that was college where I learned that. Yep, see lots of knowledge, no foul language or name calling here.

Regardless, blah.blah blah is probably what you should stick to posting since you cant provide 1 actual legitimate source for anything you say as fact.

Lastly, WEAR A DAMN MASK


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Westerner said:


> Freedom for yourself is ok, but you do not have the right to put _others _at risk.


Yes, actually, I do.
Too many people don't read the constitution: "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof .... "
There is no exceptions in that sentence. Not one. 
Those _others_ you speak of would be perfectly safe if they stayed home.
So ... stay home. You are free to do so. You are not free to restrict my freedoms because you want to roam through your fears.
If you are afraid of cats, should I put my cat down?

I am willing to live till I die. And when I die the worms will eat, so what. 
If you are too afraid to live, stay home and huddle till you die ... I got too much living to do - so just get outta the way.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> I've given 1500 rides, most during the pandemic, and I'm too busy looking forward to notice who's wearing what. Haven't caught shit. If it's that contagious I would've caught it.


A totally asinine comment.

As far as being contagious is concerned, for all you know you could have picked it up from someone and spread it around to others while being asymptomatic yourself.



SleelWheels said:


> Question authority.


Does that include Trump?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Why can't I have the freedom to make the choice as to how much risk I want to accept?
> And _how_ can the gov't force me to not go to church?
> 
> Fox News


The risk is you, as an asymptomatic carrier, is transmitting your disease to my innocent, possibly comprised, grandmother.

If you threatened my grandmother with a knife, your life would be forfeit.

Perhaps I read your post wrong.

N95 masks protect the wearer. Other masks are to help prevent granny from being infected.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> And I doubt I'll last much longer.
> 
> Pax after pax with no mask pulling on the locked door. Had 3 in a row the other day, which inevitably triggered a message from HQ.
> 
> ...


Put up a plastic partition between you and the back seat passengers. It may save your life


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Why don't you auto message every passenger ahead of a reminder of the need for mask, if they don't have mask to please cancel.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Your title (Getting Worse Every Day) had me convinced you were gonna complain about pay, not the virus.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, actually, I do.
> Too many people don't read the constitution: "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof .... "
> There is no exceptions in that sentence. Not one.
> Those _others_ you speak of would be perfectly safe if they stayed home.
> ...


You're right. I have the right to drive drunk. If I kill someone in the process, too bad, it was my right, they were in the wrong place at the wrong time. The constitution says you have the right to free speech (but not obviously while you are on someone's clock)_ no establishment of religion_ NOT freedom OF religion, the right to a free press(except when it's the "enemy of the people")the right to peaceably assemble, except when other people who might look like you are rioting and looting.

I call bullshit on your post. You DO NOT have the right to put other people at a greater risk of catching a disease during a pandemic, the constitution does NOT say that


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Westerner said:


> I call bullshit on your post. You DO NOT have the right to put other people at a greater risk of catching a disease during a pandemic, the constitution does NOT say that


Well, we gonna find out.
The New York Catholic Diocese has filed suit claiming that Cuomo's new restrictios are an 'illegal overreach amid the pandemic to restrict citizens right to assemble and worship.'


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Well, we gonna find out.
> The New York Catholic Diocese has filed suit claiming that Cuomo's new restrictios are an 'illegal overreach amid the pandemic to restrict citizens right to assemble and worship.'


Has nothing to do with rights to worship. People can do that anywhere. In fact, I know several people who (amusingly)dress up on sunday to watch church on the couch at home. It only restricts the right to assemble but somehow people think by tying the two together it makes a stronger argument. It doesnt...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> Has nothing to do with rights to worship. People can do that anywhere. In fact, I know several people who (amusingly)dress up on sunday to watch church on the couch at home. It only restricts the right to assemble but somehow people think by tying the two together it makes a stronger argument. It doesnt...


Like I said ... we'll find out.
But, the gov't can not restrict the right to peacefully assemble and they can't restrict the right to worship.
As we have seen in Seattle and Portland and a few other cities.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Like I said ... we'll find out.
> But, the gov't can not restrict the right to peacefully assemble and they can't restrict the right to worship.
> As we have seen in Seattle and Portland and a few other cities.


As mentioned previously, people can worship anywhere. "Peaceful" assembly "in public". Riots are not peaceful assembly. The gov can put restrictions on gatherings indoors. in fact, St Louis County just went back into limits of 25% occupancy requirements today. Nobody is saying you cant practice your religion. They are just saying you cant do it inside a packed church. Move services outside and peacefully assemble in the parking lot. Do a zoom service. Or does Buddy Christ feel that disqualifies the legitimacy of a church service?

.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> LOL .CDC was ordered to say this . Funny cdc said it did not protect us months ago.
> Trump said the cdc was incorrect. Who are the doctors
> 
> 
> When was the last time anybody l eft there masks on sneezing ? coughing ?


You're kidding right? I always cough and sneeze INTO my Masks ...that's the whole Fing purpose of the Mask



Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL Sorry, I''m not obsessed with you and don't follow your drama religiously.
> 
> Sounds like you don't trust God and his plan.
> Good for your brother in law for choosing, and being able to choose, what is important to him
> ...


You're evil


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> The risk is you, as an asymptomatic carrier, is transmitting your disease to my innocent, possibly comprised, grandmother.
> 
> If you threatened my grandmother with a knife, your life would be forfeit.
> 
> ...


What is your grandmother doing in a ride share vehicle? Another question how long do you stay asymptomatic for? Your whole life? Just take responsibility for your own self


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

dauction said:


> You're evil


Nah. I spoke to God and He said I'm good.
Maybe your brother in law was "evil" and karma got him.
I can't say, but something to think about.
Maybe you can ask God, but the direction you're heading you may not get the chance.
I forgive you though.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> I'm in several high risk groups


Then why on Gods green earth are you out mingling with people?

Masks don't work, so you're either lying or not very smart.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Another day, another Mask Thread on UP.net


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Nah. I spoke to God and He said I'm good.
> Maybe your brother in law was "evil" and karma got him.
> I can't say, but something to think about.
> Maybe you can ask God, but the direction you're heading you may not get the chance.
> I forgive you though.


The Problem is you people think it is God's will if you die from Covid... Just like the Snake Handling Churches..

*The Church of God with Signs Following and the Church of Lord Jesus with Signs Following are the name applied to Pentecostal Holiness churches that practice snake handling and drinking poison as a demonstration of the strength of their faith during worship services. The practice originated in the Appalachian region of the United States and is based on a literal interpretation of the following biblical*

You are TESTINg God ..Not doing Gods will.

God gave you a BRAIN .. USE IT

Don't be intentionally having snakes bite you, drink poison or inhale lethal Viruses..(are exhale them on others)

Gods Looking done and just shaking his head at the ignorance of some of his creations

I don't Forivie the Evil you are spreading


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Then why on Gods green earth are you out mingling with people?
> 
> Masks don't work, so you're either lying or not very smart.


Because, it is MY responsibility to protect HIM.
I need to wear a mask and gloves and a tyvek suit so HE can go out in pubic.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

dauction said:


> The Problem is you people think it is God's will if you die from Covid... Just like the Snake Handling Churches..


So now "you people" are telling me what I believe, on top of telling when, how, and where I can go, and making medical decisions for me?
"You people" are the problem.
"God gave you a BRAIN .. USE IT"


dauction said:


> I don't Forivie the Evil you are spreading


For it is you spreading evil.

_"Who leave the paths of uprightness, to walk in the ways of darkness"_
-Proverbs 2:13



Soldiering said:


> Another question how long do you stay asymptomatic for? Your whole life?


Sorry boss, I can't come in to work today. I'm really sick.
Oh, no. Hope you get well soon.
No problem. I'm asymptomatic. Never felt better.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> The gov can put restrictions on gatherings indoors. in fact, St Louis County just went back into limits of 25% occupancy requirements today. Nobody is saying you cant practice your religion.


Justice Samuel Alito said he worried about the future of religious liberty in the United States, expressing particular concern as it applies to the China Virus restrictions.
"It pains me to say this," Justice Samuel Alito said "but in certain quarters, religious liberty is fast becoming a disfavored right."
He is the 110th Justice, the second Italian American, and the eleventh Roman Catholic to serve on the court. Alito is considered one of the most conservative justices on the Court.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Then why on Gods green earth are you out mingling with people?
> 
> Masks don't work, so you're either lying or not very smart.


Clearly a case of natural selection in the works. I'm not saying you have to wear one. Just stay home. I'll be damned if you step into my business without one. But if you want to alienate yourself in your community you go right ahead. Masks work. You're an idiot, and I'd happily say it to your face like any other idiot in public without one.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well Washington state is heading for another shut down. 1883 new Covid cases since yesterday. Governor Inslee already made an announcement yesterday saying Thanksgiving and Christmas is canceled. He's talking of further restrictions coming early next week.

I went to the grocery store yesterday and the shelves are already getting stripped bare just like in March. A man wearing his mask below his nose and upper lips walked around startling people and stood close next to me in line. I think he was deliberately trying to make people nervous by the smirk on his face. He had zero effect on me. I ignored him and continued reading a magazine. That seemed to confuse him.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

dauction said:


> You're kidding right? I always cough and sneeze INTO my Masks ...that's the whole Fing purpose of the Mask
> 
> 
> You're evil


i sneeze into my shirt .
I always done this


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> Clearly a case of natural selection in the works. I'm not saying you have to wear one. Just stay home. I'll be damned if you step into my business without one.


I always wear a mask when I leave home.
Always.
It's just not a big enough deal to worry about.

I went to a synagogue once for a wedding, I wore a kippah. Sure, why not? It didn't hurt a bit and it respected the mores and customs of someone I cared about.
I went to Germany once; and wore lederhosen ... it was during Oktoberfest and was custom. Why not? It didn't hurt a bit and I respected the customs of someone I cared about.

Whether YOU believe that a mask 'does any good' or not, one thing for sure: it does no harm.
What's the big whoop?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Like I said ... we'll find out.
> But, the gov't can not restrict the right to peacefully assemble and they can't restrict the right to worship.
> As we have seen in Seattle and Portland and a few other cities.


You should look up the term "Ample Alternatives" and how it applies to First Amendment complaints.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i sneeze into my shirt .
> I always done this


And you married 2nd cousin


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> Clearly a case of natural selection in the works. I'm not saying you have to wear one. Just stay home. I'll be damned if you step into my business without one. But if you want to alienate yourself in your community you go right ahead. Masks work. You're an idiot, and I'd happily say it to your face like any other idiot in public without one.


Why are your words so angry? Look inside yourself, Let your spirit heal. God bless you.


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

Don't forget it was Dictator Xi that allowed this to happen. Fuh King Ass Whole.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Why are your words so angry? Look inside yourself, Let your spirit heal. God bless you.


Why so angry?? Because idiots here advocate ignorance and putting others lives at risk by sprraAnd may your blind faith keep you safe


Soldiering said:


> Why are your words so angry? Look inside yourself, Let your spirit heal. God bless you.


Angry words come from the ignorant Assholes spewing lies by advocating against mask use during a pandemic.
I know people who have died, prayer didnt save them. I hope your faith protects communion during services and it doesnt turn into another cult mass suicide.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> Why so angry?? Because idiots here advocate ignorance and putting others lives at risk by sprraAnd may your blind faith keep you safe
> 
> Angry words come from the ignorant Assholes spewing lies by advocating against mask use during a pandemic.
> I know people who have died, prayer didnt save them. I hope your faith protects communion during services and it doesnt turn into another cult mass suicide.


This life here is temporal. I pray your people who passed accepted Jesus, if so then they are much better off now. This is a fallen life we live in a fallen world.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> This life here is temporal. I pray your people who passed accepted Jesus, if so then they are much better off now. This is a fallen life we live in a fallen world.


[HEADING=2]"Man is certainly stark mad; he cannot make a worm, and yet he will be making gods by dozens."[/HEADING]

- Montaigne -


----------



## smoothdriver012021 (Jul 1, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> And I doubt I'll last much longer.
> 
> Pax after pax with no mask pulling on the locked door. Had 3 in a row the other day, which inevitably triggered a message from HQ.
> 
> ...


Terri keep doing what you are doing. As for all the toxic comments from others ignore them


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> This life here is temporal. I pray your people who passed accepted Jesus, if so then they are much better off now. This is a fallen life we live in a fallen world.
> 
> 
> Soldiering said:
> ...


Looks like you are wearing on me.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> You're willing to act as their Mask Nazi but apparently Social Distancing doesn't exist in your world because you're letting people into your car to sit and breath a couple feet from your face.
> 
> What's wrong with this picture? Stay home when it's YOUR problem, not the world's.


Some people still need to keep the lights on and eat. If you can't mask up for a ride then you just need to stay home or walk.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> [HEADING=2]"Man is certainly stark mad; he cannot make a worm, and yet he will be making gods by dozens."[/HEADING]
> 
> - Montaigne -


Very true words. All you have too do is watch TV too see that.
Jesus is the way the truth an the life. Keep your heart an mind on him an he will give you peace beyond any human understanding.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

There are other ways to make money than letting strangers in your car during a Pandemic. Mask or no mask, I did not think it was a good idea and stopped hauling pax in March. I wasn’t too concerned about myself as much as concerned about infecting my elderly parents and my coworkers at my full time job.

I’ve just do UE now. The money is usually ok and there is much less risk.

I would need to make about 50/hr to haul pax and deal with these antimaskers. I doubt anyone is making that but I may be wrong.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Very true words. All you have too do is watch TV too see that.
> Jesus is the way the truth an the life. Keep your heart an mind on him an he will give you peace beyond any human understanding.


That thing flying just over your head is Montaigne's thoughts.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> That thing flying just over your head is Montaigne's thoughts.


Huh? Is Montaigne's spirit something you revere or worship? You realize he was only a human Man created by our Creator just like you an I, right? You really should not worship another mans words.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> they can't restrict the right to worship.


ha, they can and they have. You or others can worship via zoom.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Just to put things into perspective of your a full time Uber driver you're 10 times more likely to die in a fatal car accident than from covid-19


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anybody got any mushrooms?
We need a mushroom meeting.

I'll bring the lube.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Just to show how stupid all this covid-19 paranoia is the population of the united states is over 300 million people and thier have been only approximately 285 thousand deaths from covid-19 which means people are freaking out about a disease that has killed less than .1 percent of the population and the vast majority of those dying from it are elderly people with pre existing health conditions covid-19 is simply not that dangerous


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> Just to show how stupid all this covid-19 paranoia is the population of the united states is over 300 million people and thier have been only approximately 285 thousand deaths from covid-19 which means people are freaking out about a disease that has killed less than .1 percent of the population and the vast majority of those dying from it are elderly people with pre existing health conditions covid-19 is simply not that dangerous


My suggestion to you is that you make sure to get it and give it to all of your loved ones, by which I mean nobody but you. Have fun. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

csullivan68 said:


> Just to show how stupid all this covid-19 paranoia is the population of the united states is over 300 million people and thier have been only approximately 285 thousand deaths from covid-19 which means people are freaking out about a disease that has killed less than .1 percent of the population and the vast majority of those dying from it are elderly people with pre existing health conditions covid-19 is simply not that dangerous


Covid has killed more people in less than a year than the flu did in the last 8 years. It's about to get worse too.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Free willy said:


> Covid has killed more people in less than a year than the flu did in the last 8 years. It's about to get worse too.
> 
> View attachment 529082
> 
> ...


Coronavirus isn't actually killing most of the people that the media is claiming when someone who is 85 years old with emphysema and heart disease catches coronavirus and dies it's BS to label it a coronavirus death. A disease isn't truly dangerous unless it's killing young and healthy people like the spanish flu or the bubonic plague now those were dangerous. The fact of the matter is if you're over the age of 70 or 80 your living on borrowed time and it's only a matter of time before something gets you


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

csullivan68 said:


> Just to put things into perspective of your a full time Uber driver you're 10 times more likely to die in a fatal car accident than from covid-19


I don't like either of those odds


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

csullivan68 said:


> Just to put things into perspective of your a full time Uber driver you're 10 times more likely to die in a fatal car accident than from covid-19


I take off points for poor spelling and grammar in my threads. Double if you've used the word "stupid".


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> I take off points for poor spelling and grammar in my threads. Double if you've used the word "stupid".


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

got a p said:


> I don't like either of those odds


The point that I am trying to make is that there is risk involved in everything you do. You go to to the beach you could get attacked by a shark. You go to the store someone could go on a shooting spree and kill you. You stay home someone could break in and stab you to death or you could die in a house fire. Death is literally around every corner.

My point of view is that people should be able to make thier own decisions regarding coronavirus. If you or any of your loved ones are at high risk for coronavirus, and you choose to protect yourself and them by practicing social distancing and mask wearing- then by all means proceed. The government however should not force these measures against people's Will. It is unjust and a violation of people's civil liberties. There are people out there that have suffered mightily as a result of all the economic shutdowns. I don't know the exact number but I'm willing to bet it's a lot higher than the .1 percent of the population that's died from coronavirus. Smoking and obesity kill many people every year. should the government ban cigarettes and force people to exercise and eat healthy too? The precedent set by all these restrictions is scary. Eventually the government is going to install scanners in every one's home and before leaving you will have to undergoe a medical scan and if you have a fever you won't be able to leave your house


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

I wanted to force draconian measures back in February. If I was in charge people would have hated me. Borders shut, everyone forced to isolate... But two months later and until present everyone would be saying "gotta pee is THE MAN!!" our businesses are open we got concerts, economy great - no covid. So ashamed that I have him shit back then!! Too late now and I'm not in charge anyway. Life would be back to normal except borders shut and extreme vetting. They didn't nip it in the bud!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

got a p said:


> If I was in charge people would have hated me.


Why do you think you'd need to be 'in charge'?
Maybe you should start a poll to see how many people hate you anyway ...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

I could but it might crash the site!!


----------



## tjlmbklr (Nov 12, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> And I doubt I'll last much longer.
> 
> Pax after pax with no mask pulling on the locked door. Had 3 in a row the other day, which inevitably triggered a message from HQ.
> 
> ...


i refuse to be the mask police, too many people looking for a fight or a reason to start trouble. 95‰ of my PAX wear their masks with no issues. The other 5% either ask if they should wear it to which I say; "it's up to you" and most times they respond back; "you don't have to wear if you don't want to". To which I reply; " I have strangers in my car all day long, I'm wearing a mask". That usually makes them oblige and put theirs on. The other small percent I just let it go, keep the windows down, spray lysol in the car after they leave and move on.


----------



## Bob Pinardi (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanksgiving day my wife got locked out while Uber does their background check. Of course, no one is there for the week so It will be Monday or Tuesday before she gets unlocked. That 5 or 6 days with no income. Right at Christmas. Why do they shut you out while they do background checks?


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

Because I am 72 years old and with a minor case of asthma, I am not driving for U/L now. I can’t afford to get Covid19. For those driving, insist that every pax wear a mask before getting into the back seat. If you have ever seen someone with a ventilator down their throat, you don’t want to go there. Besides, we still don’t know the longer term affects of the virus. (Some doctors are now saying that the virus leaves lasting damage to your lungs).


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> U/L don't care about you. You gotta look out for you.


Truer words have not been spoken.


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Willzuber said:


> Truer words have not been spoken.


This is certainly true, but you can't be mad at them for it because the reverse is also true. We don't care about Uber or Lyft either. They are trying to make money just like us. it's a mutually exploitive relationship l. You have to be smart and careful about the gigs you accept, and make sure that you're the one taking advantage of Lyft, Uber, and other ride-share delivery apps, and not letting them take advantage of you.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> U/L don't care about you. You gotta look out for you.


Oops this is the line I meant to quote for my previous post


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> And I doubt I'll last much longer.
> 
> Pax after pax with no mask pulling on the locked door. Had 3 in a row the other day, which inevitably triggered a message from HQ.
> 
> ...


If you're an IC then all the power to you. Do you.


----------



## acsmith1972 (Aug 3, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Uber and/or Lyft will not support you being the mask police for them.
> 
> So you can berate the pax over how they have to virtual signal that they care about you and take the rightfully earned 1-star. Take the pax without a mask knowing you are OK because you are virtual signaling you care by wearing a mask yourself. Or cancel cancel cancel until Uber and/or Lyft deactivate you for being a bad ant.
> 
> Seriously if the Chinese boogeyvirus has you this scared you should stay home.


You can always tell the Trump voters from comments like yours. Yet under President Obama, republicans were screaming about him not doing enough for H1N1 and Ebola, which only killed 13,000 people over a year. Which is a joke compared to this. And these are OUR cars, not the passengers', and it's an Uber/Lyft rule. I'm not taking anyone who won't mask up myself. If you can't handle it because it's too oppressive, then take the bus, or walk.


----------



## acsmith1972 (Aug 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> very interesting that this forum still has those noobs who don't think masks should be worn and they still believe CV is a nothingburger.
> 
> Amazing.


Just like Herman Cain. He thought the virus was a joke. That worked out great for him.



bone-aching-work said:


> You're willing to act as their Mask Nazi but apparently Social Distancing doesn't exist in your world because you're letting people into your car to sit and breath a couple feet from your face.
> 
> What's wrong with this picture? Stay home when it's YOUR problem, not the world's.


So you believe the passengers should have the right to tell us how to run our business. Let me guess, you're passing out free milk and cookies and happily hand over the aux cord so they can blast music. You're probably letting them eat and get drunk in your car, right? Maybe smoke a little weed since you're not a "car Nazi" so you'd never take issue with any of that.



csullivan68 said:


> The point that I am trying to make is that there is risk involved in everything you do. You go to to the beach you could get attacked by a shark. You go to the store someone could go on a shooting spree and kill you. You stay home someone could break in and stab you to death or you could die in a house fire. Death is literally around every corner.
> 
> My point of view is that people should be able to make thier own decisions regarding coronavirus. If you or any of your loved ones are at high risk for coronavirus, and you choose to protect yourself and them by practicing social distancing and mask wearing- then by all means proceed. The government however should not force these measures against people's Will. It is unjust and a violation of people's civil liberties. There are people out there that have suffered mightily as a result of all the economic shutdowns. I don't know the exact number but I'm willing to bet it's a lot higher than the .1 percent of the population that's died from coronavirus. Smoking and obesity kill many people every year. should the government ban cigarettes and force people to exercise and eat healthy too? The precedent set by all these restrictions is scary. Eventually the government is going to install scanners in every one's home and before leaving you will have to undergoe a medical scan and if you have a fever you won't be able to leave your house


If all of that's true then the COWARDS who can't go anywhere without a gun need to turn in their guns, grow a pair, and live life like the rest of us without the fear of this imaginary violence. Covid is literally 20 times deadlier than gun violence, yet these fools take their guns out while refusing to mask up. The good news for everyone is the vaccines will be everywhere soon and all of us will take it and it'll be the idiots dying from the virus.



tjlmbklr said:


> i refuse to be the mask police, too many people looking for a fight or a reason to start trouble. 95‰ of my PAX wear their masks with no issues. The other 5% either ask if they should wear it to which I say; "it's up to you" and most times they respond back; "you don't have to wear if you don't want to". To which I reply; " I have strangers in my car all day long, I'm wearing a mask". That usually makes them oblige and put theirs on. The other small percent I just let it go, keep the windows down, spray lysol in the car after they leave and move on.


That is a possible solution: tell them if they won't mask up we have to have the windows open. It's cold AF in my state.



tjlmbklr said:


> i refuse to be the mask police, too many people looking for a fight or a reason to start trouble. 95‰ of my PAX wear their masks with no issues. The other 5% either ask if they should wear it to which I say; "it's up to you" and most times they respond back; "you don't have to wear if you don't want to". To which I reply; " I have strangers in my car all day long, I'm wearing a mask". That usually makes them oblige and put theirs on. The other small percent I just let it go, keep the windows down, spray lysol in the car after they leave and move on.


That is a possible solution: tell them if they won't mask up we have to have the windows open. It's cold AF in my state.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> If you've been an ant for any length of time you should know Gruber an gryft lose features all the time for no reason. Remember they are super high tech &#128521;
> 
> 
> There is a right wing media?


That is fox news and
"banned" videos right?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

acsmith1972 said:


> happily hand over the aux cord so they can blast music


I actually do do this


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

acsmith1972 said:


> You can always tell the Trump voters from comments like yours. Yet under President Obama, republicans were screaming about him not doing enough for H1N1 and Ebola, which only killed 13,000 people over a year. Which is a joke compared to this. And these are OUR cars, not the passengers', and it's an Uber/Lyft rule. I'm not taking anyone who won't mask up myself. If you can't handle it because it's too oppressive, then take the bus, or walk.


It must suck going through life blabbering on about politics all the time. My post had nothing to do with politics and it didn't go against Obama or was pro Trump. It was fact. Something a simpleton like you can't handle.

Lyft and Uber will not support you being the mask police for them, plain and simple. No matter your star rating or rides given if a pax complains over you being the mask police you will be the one who is punished. Not the pax.

And on that note...

New Member ✔
Big time Lurker ✔
Loves Trump ❌
Loves Obama ✔
Star rating ❌
Rides given ❌
Mine Mine Mine Mine! It's my car! ✔
Proud member of the "Resistance 2.0 - Obey the Rules!" ✔


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Back at work after a week off.

$22 in 3 rides over 5 hours during the AM rush hour today.

Back at home, gonna take another week off. We don't come out of lockdown until January 11 anyways.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Back at work after a week off.
> 
> $22 in 3 rides over 5 hours during the AM rush hour today.
> 
> Back at home, gonna take another week off. We don't come out of lockdown until January 11 anyways.


that'll be extended. I mean, you live in Hellberta after all


----------



## csullivan68 (Jan 7, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> It must suck going through life blabbering on about politics all the time. My post had nothing to do with politics and it didn't go against Obama or was pro Trump. It was fact. Something a simpleton like you can't handle.
> 
> Lyft and Uber will not support you being the mask police for them, plain and simple. No matter your star rating or rides given if a pax complains over you being the mask police you will be the one who is punished. Not the pax.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. If you cancel rides, especially good ones, because of people not wearing a mask- you are a moron with no business or common sense. I actually had a guy I picked up who was taking a 60 minute 53 mile ride that told me his last driver cancelled on him because he wasn't wearing a mask. This worked out well for me as I made 75 dollars off of it while the driver who cancelled probably didn't make anything during that time while waiting for another ride which probably ended up being a short 3.74 dollar ride, but hey they were wearing thier mask right. These idiotic drivers need to realize that there are 10 times more likely to die in a fatal car accident then from Covid-19, and even with masks you're still at risk when doing rides because you're still in a confined space with multiple people. Masks are not a magic shield that protects you from all infectious diseases.


----------

